# U.S./Trump to buy Greenland?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting possibility. Apparently Denmark if struggling to help support Greenland financially. China of course would love to get Greenland as well, but the U.S. has been a very good ally to Denmark for many years.



> Greenland, the new U.S. Alaska?


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/08/greenland_the_new_us_alaska.html



> Trump Considering Buying World's Biggest Island


https://www.dailywire.com/news/50701/trump-considering-buying-worlds-biggest-island-hank-berrien


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Is he buying it for personal use or for the US?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Good. Let's all move there. No kooks allowed! I don't even care if it cold, just get me away from the crazies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Trade Puerto Rico for Greenland!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Trade Puerto Rico for Greenland!


I like it, but Denmark would not want to be responsible for the Dem "Stain" that it PR.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mish said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RedLion said:


> View attachment 99691


You guys will believe anything that man says. Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> You guys will believe anything that man says. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


(Slippy believes exactly NOTHING, ZERO, NADA, ZILCH, that any Federal or State elected official says...and that's the fack jack! :vs_no_no_no


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy believes exactly NOTHING, ZERO, NADA, ZILCH, that any Federal or State elected official says...and that's the fack jack! :vs_no_no_no


I believe I will have another drink...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Greenland is going to be prime real estate with the rates of ice melting! Great businessman!!

http://nsidc.org/greenland-today/

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds like a good investment. I’m surprised that Al Gore hasn’t jumped all over real estate acquisitions in Greenland.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Greenland is going to be prime real estate with the rates of ice melting! Great businessman!!
> 
> Greenland Ice Sheet Today | Surface Melt Data presented by NSIDC
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 I won't be investing in that plan.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Is he buying it for personal use or for the US?


Good point. Mealania would look good running around nekked in the snow glacers. One of my dearly deceased old pals was a fly boy stainoned at Tule Greenland. He say its coder than heck up there.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. Mealania would oook good running around nekked in the snow.


Pig! How dare you talk about the First Lady that way!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry didnt realize there was meanies hanging around on here. lol. I was just trying to beat Slippy to the punch.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mish said:


> You guys will believe anything that man says. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Gotta love angry socialists.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

triggered? 
you think we cant see it in your response?
You hate him, don't you?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I believe I will have another drink...


That's a damn fine idea! Hey, did someone say something about Melania running around naked in the snow?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why don't we just take it. I think there is a boy scout badge for taking a country. They should be able to handle Greenland.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Why don't we just take it. I think there is a boy scout badge for taking a country. They should be able to handle Greenland.


If they can handle Philmont, they're up to it. That will be the litmus test: any kid who makes Eagle and can do Philmont is qualified.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mish said:


> Pig! How dare you talk about the First Lady that way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mish is so funny and she knows how to ride the waves around here like a pro so she's one liberal who gets a pass. We love you, Mish!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's some fun facts we should all know about the subject. :glasses:



> Naming of Iceland
> Iceland was initially a bare land. The first occupant migrated there in the ninth century led by a Norseman from Norway called Naddador (Naddodd). Naddodd named the place snow land due to the plenty of snow occupying the island. The second recorded immigrant was a swede, Garoar Svavarsson, who was followed by a Viking called Floki Vilgeroarson. Floki is believed to have given the island the name Iceland for the icebergs that surrounded the place since it was winter at the time of his visit. This is contrary to the myth that the Viking gave it the name to discourage other people from coming to the place.
> 
> Archeological records have it that the Celtic monks arrived in Iceland long before the Scandinavian immigrants. In 870, the first Swedish explorer circumnavigated the whole region and recorded that it was actually an island. One of his assistants named Nattfari was left behind and was among the first successful settlers in the island. Farming venture and grazing grounds also thrived. All these settlers did not alter the name Iceland.
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, while the Talking Heads on TV bash Trump for what he said (perhaps it was a joke?), they are too "slow" to learn President Truman tried to buy Greenland for the US in 1948.
He offered cash, and land in Alaska.

Anyway, it wouldn't surprise me if Trump just said that to stir up his favorite target - mass media.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Mish is so funny and she knows how to ride the waves around here like a pro so she's one liberal who gets a pass. We love you, Mish!


Liberals don't surf!

In case that wasn't clear for anyone that was an Apocalypse Now reference. Charlie don't surf and all.


----------



## David357 (Aug 12, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, while the Talking Heads on TV bash Trump for what he said (perhaps it was a joke?), they are too "slow" to learn President Truman tried to buy Greenland for the US in 1948.
> He offered cash, and land in Alaska.
> 
> Anyway, it wouldn't surprise me if Trump just said that to stir up his favorite target - mass media.


The president likes to troll the media. He says outrageous things he knows will get their dander up like when he publicly joked about being president for life. It's fun watching them set their collective hair on fire when they don't know that they are being trolled.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't we just trade California for Iceland? Yeah, I know, we are ripping them off big time, but it's Iceland for California!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Liberals don't surf!
> 
> In case that wasn't clear for anyone that was an Apocalypse Now reference. Charlie don't surf and all.


Charlie don't surf and we think he should
Charlie don't surf and you know that it ain't no good
Charlie don't surf for his hamburger Momma
Charlie's going to be a napalm star


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

U.S.A. was built on going big (as real Americans know), but I guess Denmark is not quite ready to let go. Under a lefty POTUS we would more likely be hearing stories about selling the western seaboard to the Chinese.



> Trump can't buy Greenland, but it is crucial to US national security


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/defense-national-security/trump-cant-buy-greenland-but-it-is-crucial-to-us-national-security


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta love the stupidity of lefties.



> How Silly Is CNN? CNN Attacked The Purchase Of Alaska During Greenland Discussion





> CNN stated that the 1867 purchase of Alaska by the United States "didn't work out so well" in an analysis article outlining potential problems if the U.S. pursued the purchase of Greenland.
> 
> "One of the last times the United States bought land from a foreign country was in 1867, when Seward orchestrated the purchase of Alaska from the Russians for $7.2 million," reporter Chris Cillizza wrote. "It didn't work out so well - and has gone down as 'Seward's Folly' in the history books."


https://www.weaselzippers.us/429727-how-silly-is-cnn-cnn-attacked-the-purchase-of-alaska-during-greenland-discussion/


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A few years from now....


----------

